

Amazon Instant Video on Xbox 360 - joshstrange
http://amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/xbox

======
mrsteveman1
I have an Xbox 360, I actually like it a lot.

All these nice capabilities are available now on the Xbox, Twitter, Facebook,
Netflix, Amazon Instant, Hulu, etc. Even some cable companies are offering the
use of the Xbox as an IPTV device for their own service, including Comcast
last I checked.

Naturally you have to pay for each of those separately, for those that require
a fee. No big deal, they're already separate services that just happen to
_work_ on the Xbox, just like some of them work on my Roku, or my Apple TV, my
iPhone, my iPad, or any number of other platforms.

However Microsoft appears to be the only company charging _me_ , the owner of
the box I bought from them, and the user of those other services I already pay
for, for the ability to use them on their platform.

All those things stop working, even Twitter and Facebook, if you quit paying
for Live Gold, and that's actually the primary motivation for a lot of people
to pay for it month after month, because stuff stops working on the box if you
don't, stuff that Microsoft isn't even in charge of running, stuff that you're
already paying for.

self.rant = OFF;

------
ChrisLTD
This is excellent news. Now the only thing that keeps me from using the Xbox
(rather than the Roku or Apple TV) to stream movies & TV is the loud fans...

~~~
Feoh
Have you seen the Xbox 360 Slim? Its fan is nearly silent. MUCH better than
the original. Also, the power supply is much quieter as well.

~~~
ChrisLTD
I've never been in a place where I could compare the fan. Sounds like a great
improvement!

